# what brand or type of HID Lights Recomendes for 2004 Jetta GLI



## edgarcarter15 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a MK4 GLI and i want to add some HID lightning to my headlights What brand or kit can you guys recomend me 
I was thinking about the Bosch 8000k 9007 HID kit Bi-Xenon
Has anybody tried it?
what do you think?
what other ones can i use that are good?
thanks


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: what brand or type of HID Lights Recomendes for 2004 Jetta GLI (edgarcarter15)*

Your visibility will go down with an 8000K bulb. That's a very "blue" output bulb. If you want a white bulb, go with something in the 4000K-4200K range. My OEM Bora HIDs come with 4200K bulbs and the output is very white and very bright.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: what brand or type of HID Lights Recomendes for 2004 Jetta GLI (edgarcarter15)*

I don't think Bosch makes HID kits.
Start by reading Thinking of converting to HID?


----------



## LOVEtheXIV (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: what brand or type of HID Lights Recomendes for 2004 Jetta GLI (edgarcarter15)*

I have a 2002 GLS and I'm thinking of 8000k myself. I recently purchased angel eye projector housing...and will be putting them in there.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: what brand or type of HID Lights Recomendes for 2004 Jetta GLI (LOVEtheXIV)*

With 8000K bulbs, your lighting is going to get *worse* than stock. Blue lighting makes it harder to see at night. It might look "cool", but it'a actually rather dangerous...


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: what brand or type of HID Lights Recomendes for 2004 Jetta GLI (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_With 8000K bulbs, your lighting is going to get *worse* than stock. Blue lighting makes it harder to see at night. It might look "cool", but it'a actually rather dangerous...

Exactly. I always thought blue lights looked so fake...the reason OEM HID's are blue is due to the cutoff creating a colorband. You can instantly tell apart the real deal HIDs when they drive over a bump, because it's a blue-then-white flicker instead of constantly being annoying blue.
I went from 6000K's in reflectors to 4300K's in projectors and the difference is like night and day (no pun intended)


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what brand or type of HID Lights Recomendes for 2004 Jetta GLI (edgarcarter15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgarcarter15* »_I have a MK4 GLI and i want to add some HID lightning to my headlights What brand or kit can you guys recomend me 
I was thinking about the Bosch 8000k 9007 HID kit Bi-Xenon
Has anybody tried it?
what do you think?
what other ones can i use that are good?
thanks

if you want hids you need to get projector style headlamps. the burn pattern of hid bulbs is longitudinal compared to the transverse burn pattern of halogens. This will create overspill and improper beam pattern. this causes risks of blinding other drivers and will irritate many others, like me who know that if you want better lighting you've got to change your beam pattern. 
I have standard e-codes and they are a drastic improvement over the stock NA headlights. if you want to go a step further you would want to look into projectors, and then finally hid "kits" if you want the whole shebang and don't want to go step by step just do the smart thing and get these:
http://www.20squared.com/catal...d=125


----------

